# 15/16 season goals



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

every season is a gift. I want to survive traffic (on the road) and survive on the slopes. Of course I would love to get many powder days in, but it's not really up to me.. a lot of luck involved there when you are on a set schedule. The commute gets more insane every year and I don't know when it will cross the tipping point of not being worth it anymore. So many unknowns...


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

All mine are Ski Patrol related. Senior, Snowboard AASI II certification, 300+ hours.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

30+ days between my epic local and copper 5 pack.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Hitting 50 days
Riding switch like a boss 
Becoming a snowboard instructor (in progress)
Riding more dynamically/carving/edge control
Getting more comfortable in the air 
Progressing in the park if there's no powpow 
Not hitting my head lol seems like I can't remember to avoid crashing on my noggin 
Taking a trip to Whitefish and Park City area ( in progress) 
Find more people to ride with and push my skills, hopefully instructing will open that door.

So excited!!!!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Don't hurt myself.:dry:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

3 good powder days at Copper from November 11th ending Dec 11th. 
Hit 5 other mountains in Dec-Feb using Max Pass for 25 days.. 
Return to CO March-April. 
Progress in riding switch. 
Average 4 hours shredding each day that I'm on the slopes.






:snowboard1:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

More switch practice than last year( i said that last year but I like to ride fast and can't do it fast so it didn't happen).

Play with stupid but fun stuff that ultimately increases both board control and enjoyment. Lay down carves, revert carves, tripods, laybacks, tail blocks etc. Shit I normally don't do because I am going to fast to feel safe doing it.

so apparently my goal is to ride slower this year...

that probably won't end up happening.


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

-30+ days
-more dawn patrol. I'd like to start most days with a skin up the mountain before the lifts fire up.
-ride switch more

Hit a few of the late in the season spring storms. Usually by the end of March I'm itching to paddle and put the snowboard away.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

-Ride more than 6 days, I'd love to hit my 15+ goal, got close last season with 14. 

-Somehow figure out how to get to 15 days, buddies are only going a week.

-Ride more switch

-Hike up Alberta peak

-Horseshoe bowl

-Ride even more switch

-More instruction from experienced riders

-Have another awesome season!!!


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I think you know my list for progression, as you basically told me what I need to do (haha).

Gonna start off with some 180s on the rollers, then progress up to 360s. After that will be switch riding from blues to blacks, then 180 onto rails. That's about it :\


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I registered for the CASI Level 3 Instructor course yesterday.
5 days of intense, focused riding led by top instructors in Canada, plus evaluations of my riding with recommendations to progress to the Level 3 exams.

Plus, more park/freestyle progression - got my Park Instructor 1 certification last year, want to progress to the much harder Level 2 certification.

Enjoy my club's trip to Panorama in January.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bertieman said:


> I think you know my list for progression, as you basically told me what I need to do (haha).
> 
> Gonna start off with some 180s on the rollers, then progress up to 360s. After that will be switch riding from blues to blacks, then 180 onto rails. That's about it :\


When you start riding switch on blues and blacks start to only do 180s while riding switch then 360s will be easy... Riding switch is the key... also do moguls switch:hairy: Sounds like you have made progress since Jay Peak....





:injured:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Make it thru the season and finish relatively pain free, upright and still ambulatory!! :embarrased1:

Beyond that,… anything else will be gravy!!! :hairy:


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

70 plus days. Ride steeper terrain quicker, and more dynamically. Start hitting cliffs over 15 ft. Try to stay injury free.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

To get powder up to the eyeballs in the land of the risin sun!!!!!

* Hopefully won't see said sun!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> To get powder up to the eyeballs in the land of the risin sun!!!!!
> 
> * Hopefully won't see said sun!!!!!


Powder up to your eyeballs......yikes! I'd have gone with the 162......:hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

- ride switch down our black fluently
- get comfortable with air and stomp a certain drop in confidently
- ride faster, then faster and then cover that certain one damn flat/ascent
- chase the storms, frequently use the "no one's in the office, it's a pow day" sign 
- trips to Japan and Chamonix
- 40d, hopefully half of them BC


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Make it thru the season and finish relatively pain free, upright and still ambulatory!! :embarrased1:
> 
> Beyond that,… anything else will be gravy!!! :hairy:


Whupsy,..! I forgot to mention, I would like to "Go Somewhere West of Mid!" :laugh: To a _real_ mountain resort and ride some tits deep! (...I'll settle for knee deep!)  PNW, CO, UT, anywhere that's getting some good POW,..!! Solo if I have to, but preferably to finally meet 'n' ride with an SBF member or three from out that way if feasable! 








(....if there's _any_ chance of jackin' my back up again riding the white this season? I REALLY want it to have been worth the pain!!!) :embarrased1: :hairy:


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

1) ride more days than last year
2) hit more hills
3) get better at switch
4) get into Park stuff (very dependant on being able to complete number 3!!!)
5) win big air gold at the x-games (not sure this one will be doable this year though...)


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Whupsy,..! I forgot to mention, I would like to "Go Somewhere West of Mid!" :laugh: To a _real_ mountain resort and ride some tits deep! (...I'll settle for knee deep!)  PNW, CO, UT, anywhere that's getting some good POW,..!! Solo if I have to, but preferably to finally meet 'n' ride with an SBF member or three from out that way if feasable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a back support thing?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Whupsy,..! I forgot to mention, I would like to "Go Somewhere West of Mid!" :laugh: To a _real_ mountain resort and ride some tits deep! (...I'll settle for knee deep!)  PNW, CO, UT, anywhere that's getting some good POW,..!! Solo if I have to, but preferably to finally meet 'n' ride with an SBF member or three from out that way if feasable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't talk about it, be about it! :hairy:


If you come to CO, I'll buy you a beer and we can wash down our past behavior.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Chomps, if you ever land at Copper Mt, let me know and I will take some runs with you...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I might go to CO mid December and late Jan.
Went to Copper and it was a blast.
Gonna get an Epic Local pass try other places.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Powder up to your eyeballs......yikes! I'd have gone with the 162......:hairy:


If I'd gone the 162, it'd only be up to my neck!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Finally get up the stones to hit the Stump of Manhood at Copper.

Ride Chamonix, Zermatt & the Italian Alps.

Get some PNW pow days in.

Ride until Memorial Day again.

More than 35 days (which is 3 more than last year).


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> When you start riding switch on blues and blacks start to only do 180s while riding switch then 360s will be easy... Riding switch is the key... also do moguls switch:hairy: Sounds like you have made progress since Jay Peak....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the input! I actually mastered 180s and 360s on small side jumps and flat ground (switch and regular!). I never thought of doing them off rollers before trying them on medium sized jumps. I tried a few 180s off medium jumps and kept getting messed up. As for switch riding that's a great idea to do it in mogules, didn't think to start on those yet while switch...but now I will.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Not die of jealousy during the Northern Hemi season, and hopefully at least get 1 overnight trip up on the glacier!


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Carve harder. Ride switch almost as well as regular. Get more air on my jumps.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

In order of priority

- Get more days on the mountain than last season
- Travel for POW
- Get comfortable with switch riding
- Get comfortable with air
- Take a Park lesson
- Learn a basic grab
- Work towards doing a Method


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

100+ days and spring camping


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Get 20 days in. Baby on the way this weekend, so my normal 50ish sure as hell isn't gonna happen. Shooting for 20. A late start to the season in terms of weather with a strong finish would suit me just fine.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Get 20 days this winter and master some basic tricks.


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

I should have added- I'm going to do some powder chasing this winter. I want to get out of Colorado a bit.

Alaska
Jackson Hole
Big Sky
Tahoe
PNW
Utah

Where ever the snow is I will take at least one trip.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Starting in November i will be in Tahoe, January i will be in Japan and then to finish the season up Big White Resort in Canada.

Hope to get in 30 Days. Not bad being from the islands.cheehoo


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm hoping for 2 trips this year...First trip is already scheduled and I'm excited to get my 4 year old into the sport (Crossing my fingers she takes a liking to it) Personally I would like to be more comfortable jumping as well as riding switch while holding a gopro pole at the same time  Looking forward to this season!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Let's see.....

#1 - Not get wrecked
#2 - Ride greens with my son and pow with the wife
#3 - Ride more pow
#4 - Take that AST course (...refer to #1)
#5 - Split my Charlie Slasher
#7 - Hit BC interior pow

I'd be happy with that.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Go to vail bc cb & pc, had same plans last year until...:injured:


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Better switch and Powder - please dump tons of snow the week I'm going to Utah :hope: (and the rest of the season) - Screw these negative el nino reports I'm ready for a sick season!


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Carve... and not "skid"
Do a few park tricks
Not get hurt


----------



## e.honda (Nov 14, 2014)

Try a new resort, and get some powder. 
Last 3 years have all been ice and hardpack. I'm sick of ice.


----------



## AlexDonald1988 (Oct 19, 2015)

Get at least 20 days on the snow
-progress on my boardslides
-land a 360
-Fall with style


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

-Bag a flight attendant so I can get a companion pass to use my Epic Pass and Mtn Collective more that I probably will.

-Open season at Breck/Keystone 2nd week of Nov.
-Hit J. Hole, Park City, Sun Valley, and Whistler this year.
-Get more comfortable riding regular foot (I'm goofy).
-Start playing more in the park.


----------



## GoBordn603 (Oct 7, 2015)

1) 10+ long weekend trips..sucks living in md. the 8 hour trips up north kill me
2) improve switch riding so I can then;
3) stomp out my 1's and 3's 
4) More backcountry when snow permits
5) dial in and focus on the little things that will make me a better overall rider
6) Have fun!
7) storm chase for some epic pow days
8) Start planning my Baldface trip for next year


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

pretty simple really mastering 360 and switching finally, i am realistic i just have 2 main goals


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> To get powder up to the eyeballs in the land of the risin sun!!!!!
> 
> * Hopefully won't see said sun!!!!!


✔︎ Check!!!!!










Edit: Oops!!!!!


----------

